# I used to have one, but she died 8 months ago. She is 1 in 5 of the World’s Rarest Dog Breeds. By the way. How do you think about this list?



## malingaa.com (Jun 11, 2021)

I used to have one, but she died 8 months ago. She is 1 in 5 of the World’s Rarest Dog Breeds. By the way. How do you think about this list?
5 of the World’s Rarest Dog Breeds-Malingaa.com | Apparel & Gifts For Dog Lovers


----------

